# Upcoming changes to TiVo Rewards



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Some time on Friday, 10/13, there will be changes made to the items on TiVo Rewards. 

The TiVo Rewards program will no longer offer the following items:
- TiVo Laptop Bag 
- TiVo Watch 
- Apple iPod Mini 

There will be several point reductions as well as some new additions that we think many of you will like. If you want to order any of the items set to be removed, please do so by Thursday, 10/12 as the change could take place at any time on Friday.

Check in later to see what the cool new stuff is! Anyone care to guess what will take the title of "latest and greatest"??


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Thanks for the update! Look forward to Friday!


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

Oooh Oooh Oooh - if we guess correctly do we get one for free?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> Anyone care to guess what will take the title of "latest and greatest"??


I'm guessing a S3, but I'm also wondering if anyone will ever accumulate enough points to actually afford one. Based on the relative dollar values of other items it could cost over 100,000 points for a S3.

Dan


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

A price drop on the full iPod would be nice. 
I'd like to have enough points before old ones start expiring.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

Finallly.... cant wait to order that S3 

Wanna have a contest on how many points it will be?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

paladin732 said:


> Wanna have a contest on how many points it will be?


What's the reward?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points
New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points
New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points
New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points

-smak-


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

smak said:


> New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points
> New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points
> New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points
> New Ipod Shuffle @ 15,000 points


That would be nice. I could use a shuffle for when me and my Dad go quad riding. He wears his nano, but I have the original mini and I don't think it would hold up to the shock.

Dan


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone guess the 2nd gen IPOD nano?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Lifetime.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Lifetime.


100,000+ points


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

An S3 remote 

By the way, thanks for the update Jerry. Something to look forward to!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

if the S3 makes it to the rewards page this friday, get ready for a massive onslaught of "Anyone want to trade referrals" threads.


----------



## tolian (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Jerry--

How about adding the new 80GB Video iPod?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Dan, wishful thinking on 100K for an S3 

Folks, get in some nice basic GPS Nav unit there ... preferably one with FM Traffic, or even Xm Traffic!


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

Hurray! I can't wait!


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Now I wish I had held off using my points :-(


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Lifetime would be a good reward IF TiVo did NOT have a credit card in the mix - with points coming solely from recommendations. Until then, the "latest and greatest" will obviously be the S3. 

It'd be cool if TiVo Rewards corresponded directly to a dollar value credit in online TiVo store - or if Gift Cards were offered. I'd really like that orange TiVo hat.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

How about a $400 off coupon for a S3 for like 40,000 points? No way I could get 100,000 points


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> How about a $400 off coupon for a S3 for like 40,000 points? No way I could get 100,000 points


+1 on this and zatz man's suggestion ... translate to $off in the TiVo store to save us from having to buy more junk we won't need ... but buy more (S3) TiVo's instead


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Oooh, I like the discount idea. Something like that might actually get me to buy an S3 before I buy an HDTV.  

I guess we'll find out on Friday what actually shows up in the TiVo Rewards store! 

I guess I got my TiVo messenger bag just in time! It's rather handy, actually.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

A signed picture of, you know who...


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> A signed picture of, you know who...


Actually I don't. I _think _ I know, but I don't know for sure......


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Actually I don't. I _think _ I know, but I don't know for sure......


No offense, but I think its safe to say they aren't referring to you


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> A price drop on the full iPod would be nice.
> I'd like to have enough points before old ones start expiring.


points expire???

Guess i'll have to get some slippers soon w/ my 5k of points or something


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVo Ninja lessons by you know who but you better not say you know because then you would have to be eliminated


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Oh yeah, TiVo laundry machines ... to do my laundry


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ashu said:


> Oh yeah, TiVo laundry machines ... to do my laundry


..... with SeasonPass capability to figure out when laundry should be done.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ashu said:


> Folks, get in some nice basic GPS Nav unit there


I second that! I would love a nifty GPS unit!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

rainwater said:


> No offense, but I think its safe to say they aren't referring to you


I hope he does not have a black wig.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

rainwater said:


> No offense, but I think its safe to say they aren't referring to you


Oh I definitely know you are right. I wasn't inferring otherwise. My signature is barely worth anything even when it's on a check!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> points expire???
> 
> Guess i'll have to get some slippers soon w/ my 5k of points or something


After 2 years they expire. You can see when they will expire by clicking on the "View Account" link in the purple box with your points balance.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I have 5000 points expiring on the 18th. Will the new changes be made to the rewards before then?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> I have 5000 points expiring on the 18th. Will the new changes be made to the rewards before then?


TivoJerry said they will be updating sometime on Friday 10/13 so yes, but for only 5000 pts I don't think too much will change for you, but never know.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I have more then 5,000 points. I don't want to lose them just because times is running out.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> I have more then 5,000 points. I don't want to lose them just because times is running out.


Yeah I get it now, just misread.

If anyone has points they just want to spend I am willing to take any and all gifts


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I've got 15,000 points but 5,000 expire in Feb. I may have 20,000 by then, but I'm planning on using as much as possible before I lose the 5,000. 

-smak-


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Yeah I get it now, just misread.
> 
> If anyone has points they just want to spend I am willing to take any and all gifts


How many TiVo coasters can one person use?!?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> A signed picture of, you know who...


 :up: :up:


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Hey, I did my best to get TiVoShanan to attend my TiVo Tasting House Party.

Does this count? 










No rewards required.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I'll have 75,000 points once I get credit for referrals from mid-September. Wonder what that will get me.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

jlb said:


> :up: :up:


Sherri Martel? Oh wait, that's Shannon


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I took that picture, so it would be easy enough to get her to sign it. Hmm, maybe I'll have to raffle those off at the next Con!


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

I have an idea -- how about 5,000 points for a new version of the software that removes the slowness bug!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

ScubaCat3 said:


> I have an idea -- how about 5,000 points for a new version of the software that removes the slowness bug!


What a waste ... my DVR company (TiVo) gives me that for free.

And jokes aside - any amount of bribing (or giving away of points) will be unlikely to accelerate their update schedule.


----------



## enthalpy (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, the new stuff is posted on the web site. Samsung video recorder, Ipod nano, etc.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

enthalpy said:


> Well, the new stuff is posted on the web site. Samsung video recorder, Ipod nano, etc.


Huh? No ... that stuff has been available (for many weeks?)

The update is expected sometime tomorrow ... Jerry is too nice to promise tomorrow, and pre-empt it to today


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Yeah, that's the old stuff.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

JustAllie said:


> Does this count?


I didn't realize TiVoGuy was a Corona man.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

windracer said:


> I didn't realize TiVoGuy was a Corona man.


He was actually very frustrated that night. You can hit the buttons on a TiVo peanut remote with your feet, but opening a bottle of Corona Extra requires opposable thumbs.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

JustAllie said:


> He was actually very frustrated that night. You can hit the buttons on a TiVo peanut remote with your feet, but opening a bottle of Corona Extra requires opposable thumbs.


TiVo Guy frustrated? Judging from Mike's pictures, TiVo Guy got more action than all the cassanovas I know!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Apple® Video iPod®  60GB Black

Point Value: 55,000 points


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

Just in case anyone else noticed, I guess the revamp of the rewards site has made your rewards balance show as 5000. Needless to say, I was a little shocked to see all my hard earned points evaporate. I spoke with support this AM, and they said that it was normal, and that everything would be fixed. They did add a column to show when your points will expire, which is nice. It would be more effective if the points you have spent (the oldest first) were noted as such, so you would know which points were at risk.


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

My points balance hasn't been affected... although an e-mail I got recently about rewards had a very wrong number in it.


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

I am accustomed to the numbers in the newsletter being off. I guess they must generate the messages a few days before they push them out of the queue. With over 100 referrals to date, my account still only shows 5000 points right now.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

smackerama said:


> Just in case anyone else noticed, I guess the revamp of the rewards site has made your rewards balance show as 5000. Needless to say, I was a little shocked to see all my hard earned points evaporate. I spoke with support this AM, and they said that it was normal, and that everything would be fixed. They did add a column to show when your points will expire, which is nice. It would be more effective if the points you have spent (the oldest first) were noted as such, so you would know which points were at risk.


O, so it is NOT only me? I had 200,000 points in the morning on oct 10th, then logged on at night and saw my referral count dropped dramatically (i was at 40 referrals) and my points brought to a measely 5000(with only 13 referrals)

(although if i look in my account, everything should still be there, plus there are now an additonal 13 "cust service adjustments" in the positive column (the points earned column)


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

For me, they have been doing the 'customer service adjustments' for a long while now. The day I called a few weeks ago to ask about that specific problem, I actually got notified of a referal by the traditional means, email and all. Kind of a wierd coincidence. Maybe there is a point threshold where they don't let the system work as designed, and the referrals must be added by the corporate hq. Whatever it is, I sure hope it is resolved so I can spend some of them today, assuming the new stuff is what I think it will be.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

smackerama said:


> For me, they have been doing the 'customer service adjustments' for a long while now. The day I called a few weeks ago to ask about that specific problem, I actually got notified of a referal by the traditional means, email and all. Kind of a wierd coincidence. Maybe there is a point threshold where they don't let the system work as designed, and the referrals must be added by the corporate hq. Whatever it is, I sure hope it is resolved so I can spend some of them today, assuming the new stuff is what I think it will be.


maybe... the woman when i called did not really know what was wrong, they gave me a direct phone number to the rewards department that I will call if it still does not work. Its kinda odd also, because ALL of my points i had to manually add because the system never gave me credit for units i referred, but I got them once I entered the info in manually.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I called Wednesday and was passed along to a supervisor and was told it was a known issue. He called me back yesterday to let me know my point total was fixed and indeed it was.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> I called Wednesday and was passed along to a supervisor and was told it was a known issue. He called me back yesterday to let me know my point total was fixed and indeed it was.


so are they manually going thru and fixing them? I was told on the night of the tenth to wait 72 hours and if it wasnt fixed to call back (im gonna call back this afternoon... im getting anxious)


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

Still not fixed for me this AM. What's that direct # to the Rewards dept?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Speaking of which, did anyone get credited S3 referral points yet? I should have quite a few but my account has been pretty quiet...


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I was told they were going to call me by today and I got the call yesterday. The fix shows up a customer service credit.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> I was told they were going to call me by today and I got the call yesterday. The fix shows up a customer service credit.


so they manually went in and readded all your points?


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

It was just updated with the new iPod Shuffle...I hope there is more to come.


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

Not for me. If you see the updates, please share!!! This is the moment I have been waiting for!!! lol


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

How's this

Has the new stuff in there


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

The only thing new I see (so far) is the 1 GB iPod Shuffle.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

smackerama said:


> The only thing new I see (so far) is the 1 GB iPod Shuffle.


plus point drops that camera was 40? and the xm thing was 40... I think


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

smackerama said:


> The only thing new I see (so far) is the 1 GB iPod Shuffle.


Must be updating it now, since I get this when trying to browse the rewards:

"Sorry, but we encountered an error while processing your request. Please try again later."


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Test said:


> plus point drops that camera was 40? and the xm thing was 40... I think


Here are the available items and points costs from earlier today


> LIMITED-EDITION TIVO(R) COASTERS
> 2000 pts
> 
> LIMITED EDITION TIVO CD CASE
> ...


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

well its been down for a good 10+ minutes now, looks like the major update is happening now


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

S3 - 85K points! Way to go!!!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Damn, I still need two more referrals to get an S3 :/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow much cheaper then I expected.

I like that they've got the new shuffle for 15K. I should have enough to get one of those in the next couple of months.

Dan


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, I was surprised that it was under 100K. The new Shuffle is nice, only wish they had offered the 80 GB iPod & some of the colorful new Nanos.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

I am stunned at the S3 price (in points) 
PitY I've pretty much maxed it all out in terms of recommending to friends/family at least, and can't earn any more in the foreseeable future. I'm barely halfway there!

How soon until they reflect that value for the S3 in the MSRP and in stores? Maybe I *am* justified in waiting to buy one  (yeah, I need the mollification!)

New Item List:
S3 for 85K
4-Square TiVo T Shirt (L or XL) for 2.5K
5 Pack of 3" TiVo Gyu plushies for 1.5K
DT 180 hour for 35K
1GB iPod Shuffle for 15K

A number of good point drops ... although the Bose headphones are still too high 

Not bad overall ... does the 180hr DVR seem appropriately priced relative to the 180/80 MSRP difference? (the 80 hour DT is 25K)


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

The updated page just loaded for me. Comparing it to the snapshot I took this morning the differences are:

5-Pack TiVo 3" Ornaments 1500 pts *(added)*
Four-Squard TiVo® T-Shirt (SIZE XL) 2500 pts *(added)*
Four-Square TiVo® T-Shirt (SIZE L) 2500 pts *(added)*

Limited Edition TiVo® Laptop Messenger Bag 8000 pts *(removed)*
Limited Edition TiVo® Watch 8000 pts *(removed)*

Apple® iPod® Shuffle (1GB) 15000 pts *(upgraded from 512MB version for same pts)*

Apple® iPod® Mini (4GB Silver) (Limited Quantity) 25000 pts *(removed)*

Nikon (TM) Coolpix 5200 Digital Camera 30000 pts *(reduced from 40000 pts)*
Delphi XM MyFi(TM) 30000 pts *(reduced from 40000 pts)*
Bose® Sounddock 30000 pts *(reduced from 40000 pts)*
TiVo® Series2 DT DVR - 180HR 35000 pts *(added)*
Apple® iPod - 60GB W/Color Display 40000 pts *(reduced from 50000 pts)*
Creative ® Zen Pprtable Media Center 40000 pts *(reduced from 50000 pts)*
TiVo® Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder - 300HR 85000 pts *(added)*


----------



## huma (Jan 10, 2003)

Shouldn't the Nano be reduced in points since it's cheaper than before?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey Jerry, I don't see the Lifetime option for 120,000 points - what happened?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Apple® iPod® Shuffle (1GB) 15000 pts (upgraded from 512MB version for same pts)

So awesome.

That's definetely headed my way.

-smak-


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

S2DT 180hour = $130 or 35,000 points or 269:1
S3 300hour = $799 or 85,000 points or 106:1

I wonder how come the points to dollar cost of the S2DT (180hr) is roughly 260% more than an S3?


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

miller890 said:


> S2DT 180hour = $130 or 35,000 points or 269:1
> S3 300hour = $799 or 85,000 points or 106:1
> 
> I wonder how come the points to dollar cost of the S2DT (180hr) is roughly 260% more than an S3?


because they figure that the only way your gonna have 85K points is if your a huge tivo advocate and can get even more people to get it once you have it

For all practical uses the 85K for the S3 is really 95K for most people, since they will need the wifi adapter also(luckily my router is directly under where the unit will go, so im covered...provided my points ever RETURN)


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

At retail, the S2DT 80 hour = $249 and the 180 hour = $349 (rebates excluded). Looking at it that way, it's probably about the right differential.

On another note, I've had 35000 points, with my very first points being awarded November, 2004. Been wanting that sounddock, and now just ordered it for 30000 instead of 40000 like before! WOOHOO!! Finally a change in some corporate policy/offering benefits me! (and just in a nick of time, too!)


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't think 85k for the S3 is too "underpriced." Sure, it's an expensive unit. But that's 17 referrals (or $85,000 on your tivo mastercard ). If you get 17 units activated paying $12.95/month that's $220/month... figure there's a 1 year committment and you're guaranteeing TiVo $2641/year in service fees indefinitely, plus the service fee for your new S3.  

If you can do that for them I think an S3 for whatever the manufacturing cost is to them is a small price for them to pay.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Yippeee! I have an iPod Shuffle on order! :up:


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

smak said:


> Apple® iPod® Shuffle (1GB) 15000 pts (upgraded from 512MB version for same pts)
> 
> So awesome.
> 
> ...


I am very happy to see this being offered. But the resale value per reward points is very low on this item.

Its 15,000 points (3 referrals). I believe this item retails for $80. So that breaks down to about $27 per referral. If you happen to have around 30,000 points (6 referrals), you would be much better off buying the Bose Sounddock and selling it on ebay. I just search completed auctions and you would have no problem clearing $275 for this brand new never opened item on ebay. $275/6 referrals works out to about $46 per referral.

For double the rewards points, you could sell the bose sounddock and use that to buy 3 (not that you would want to) ipod shuffles and have money left over.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> For double the rewards points, you could sell the bose sounddock and use that to buy 3 (not that you would want to) ipod shuffles and have money left over.


Be sure to factor in the time and effort of putting up a good eBay auction, packaging, and shipping the item. Plus the eBay and PayPal fees. Plus a factor to account for the risk that you'll be scammed.

Oops! It turns out it's not that bad of an idea to just order what you want and enjoy it when it arrives. 

I definitely take value into consideration when picking which Reward items I'll choose, but in the end, it always comes down to a question of what items I'm likely to use and enjoy, or give away as gifts to friends who'll use and enjoy them.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

JustAllie said:


> Be sure to factor in the time and effort of putting up a good eBay auction, packaging, and shipping the item. Plus the eBay and PayPal fees. Plus a factor to account for the risk that you'll be scammed.
> 
> Oops! It turns out it's not that bad of an idea to just order what you want and enjoy it when it arrives.


Actually it turns out to be a great deal. Its funny how you justify it not to be a great deal.

I've sold numerous reward ipods, when they were 20K reward points. I got on average $275 for each one, and $15 shipping. The $15 shipping covered the cost of shipping and took a nice bite out of paypal fees.

Ok so for double the rewards points you can sell the bose sounddock and buy 3 iPod shuffles WITH NO MONEY LEFT OVER.

Is that better? 

Plus its only an $80 product. I wouldn't waste 3 referrals on a $80 product. But thats just me.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I have 15,000 points with 5,000 expiring Feb. If you want to buy 3 tivo's and refer me on all 3, than thanks i'll take you up on it.

-smak-


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

smak said:


> I have 15,000 points with 5,000 expiring Feb. If you want to buy 3 tivo's and refer me on all 3, than thanks i'll take you up on it.
> 
> -smak-


No thanks. Try earning your referrals. Its much more rewarding.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Haven't read the whole thread so I may be repeating someone...

...but how about a way to use points as credits toward a purchase? How many people here that have a small amount of points would like to use those points for a price reduction of something their points don't cover?


----------



## smackerama (Mar 23, 2006)

Monday morning, Rewards Points balance still showing only 5K. How many other people is this happening to?


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

same here, im getting really impatient heh


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

smackerama, please send me a PM with your TiVo Rewards # and I will pass it along to the Rewards Team. They are still working on the issue but would like to make sure there are no scenarios they have missed.

I can't tell if paladin732 falls under the same scenario, but if you do please send me a PM as well.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

(Just FYI) My points are unchanged, and I don't see any reduction/manual additions.

I imagine this isn't a widespread issue.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

YAY! just ordered my S3 units. woohoooo...
Does anyone know if i will get a shipping confirmation email when they go out?


p.s. Anyone get shipping notices for thier rewards S3 yet?


----------



## fletch-e (Feb 14, 2004)

Well, it is interesting how TiVo can, without much research, and any proof whatsoever, can kill an account for self-referall. 
After making an attempt to purchase something with my 65000+ points, the website kept indicating that I didn't have enough points for my 55000 point reward (iPod Video). After calling TiVo, they initially couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work. After opening a case, I received a call from TiVo about 3-4 days later indicating that my account was closed due to fraudulent activity. 

I then called TiVo to plead my innocense, but TiVo apparently places a wall between those who make a decision on this matter and those who communicate with customers. I was not allowed to talk to anyone that can change the decision, or provide anything other than 'it was closed due to self-referral'. In the end, I requested that they send this back (over the wall) and indicate that I strongly deny a single instance of self-referral. Well, nope...denied. 

Interestingly, if TiVo actually did (maybe they can't?) research this complaint of mine, they would find that every TSN associated with my referral points have been activated by another TiVo customer. In addition, they would find that the referral credit for every TSN that I activated went to another TiVo customer. 

It appears that the extent of their research has been that many of the e-mail addresses (the same for many of the points) has commonality to my name and e-mail address. This commonality would be because my brother (who resides in another state entirely) received the referral points for my activations. Thus, it is assumed that my account, and my brother's account are somehow one and the same. 

I have challenged TiVo to provide proof of a single instance of self-referral, but they ignore this request and simply reiterate that the account is closed due to 'fraudulent activity'. 

This is weak. I have personally activated nearly 15 TiVo units, while my brother has activated nearly 10 units (accounting for about 50000 of my points). Therefore, I'm a loyal TiVo customer who has spent nearly $5k with them, and my referrals have spent about the same. Yet, they want to ignore the facts to avoid rewarding me for my efforts in referring such a large number of customers/activations. 

Anyone have any ideas on the best possible recourse? Customer Service won't give me address for TiVo legal counsel or let me speak to anyone with any 'decision making' power. My first thought has been 'small-claims court', but am unsure how to proceed. 

Thanks for any advice...
fletch-e


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I got my new shuffle today from Tivo rewards  

Geez, is this thing ever tiny :up:


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

fletch-e said:


> Thanks for any advice...
> fletch-e


I'd PM TivoPony for help. He always seems willing to help.

BTW, Tivo: No customer should EVER be told by a first level rep that he can't contact anyone else or that there is nothing more the customer can do. All CSRs should be able to provide a POC and mailing address for any issues a customer feels have been handled improperly.


----------

